# Should I buy this Catalina 22?



## bulboushead (Jul 20, 2009)

* * * YouTube - Catalina 22 Walk Through Walk through of boat * * *

Hello everyone, I've been lurking for about a month now and I am looking for some knowledgeable advice on a boat purchase. This will be my first sailboat.

I've decided on a Catalina 22, and they are the easiest to find in the area I am in. I have been surfing craigslist for about a month now and have run across many ads, and have looked at 3 boats in detail in person. I used a Catalina 22 inspection list, took many pictures, and also lots of video to look over at home away from the seller. The first boat was a total pile of garbage, and the seller wanted $2500 for it. Broken motor, obvious soft spots in the hull, and the bottom and keel were covered in mud. The 2nd boat was a 1980 for $1300, the seller has owned 2 catalinas and has a blown knee, so can no longer sail. The boat has no motor, and the wiring is blown due to standing water in the boat from the previous owner.

The boat I am seriously considering is one I looked at yesterday. It's a 1975 for $2000, and has been owned and sailed since 1990. The seller has had it on a trailer since last September (tags and stickers match that reference) and all accessories were kept at home. The hull is sound, the keel could use new paint, and the hull itself is worn down to the gelcoat. The seller always kept it on a trailer and never bothered for a protective bottom coat. The hull is sound. The deck has no soft spots, and all standing rigging is complete and in good condition. The mast was up when I inspected the boat, and all the cables are well and covered in proper anti-chaffing material. The drains run freely, and the pop top goes up without a fuss. The door has a crack in it, but is otherwise in good condition. The keel cable had been replaced 10 years prior. There is no water in the boat, but a piece of wood underneath the slide out stove was rotted near the bottom slightly.

All the wood inside is in better condition than the other boats. The wiring is completely redone by the seller with heavy duty wire (he is a computer tech and everything looked very thorough). At his house in his attach he showed me the mainsail, jib, 150% genoa, and 135% roller furling genoa.  They were all in good condition, just old. Some were the originals he said, and the 150% and roller furler have never been used by him he said (they are still stiff). The cushions have no tears, and all the safety gear has not expired. The boat does not come with a motor, but I'm sure I can find one later. All the running rigging is brand new from last year, and has not been used. He said for the past 2 years it's only been motored around to give their children rides.

He also is fine with giving a boat a good cleaning since it has sat all year, and taking it out for a test sail. The trailer tires are car tires, and he said they will need to be replaced (also part of the deal, I am not paying for that) since he only used the trailer to launch the boat at his marina where it's been since 1990. If the test sail goes well (i.e. everything works and it sails without sinking) I think that $2000 is more than fair.

PROBLEMS: The main issue the bottom needing paint and the gelcoat is very chalky. There are only a few spider cracks on the top deck, but wiping your finger on the side of the boat leaves a thin powder reside on your fingertip. I am fine with sanding and repainting the boat later on, or just waxing it so it's seaworthy. Also I don't know how well the older sails will work, I am not racing, just looking for something to catch the wind.

I don't have pictures to post, but I do have photos and video I can look at. What does the wise sailnet community think? Have I found a good boat or are there secrets lurking that will cost me major dollars down the road?

Thanks!
















The gelcoat is chalky, but still intact
















The hull up close on the bottom


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not a trailer sailor but it sounds like a good deal. Get ten post in and post some pictures, you can go to one of the ignore threads to build up your post count.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/4283-ignore.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...40559-testing-my-signature-please-ignore.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/sailnet-website-technical-support/45560-ignore-thread.html

Good luck and welcome to the insane asylum.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Your description sounds good to me. $2000 is not a lot to lose, so, why not?
The test sail should tell you a few things. Yes, there are secrets lurking. It's a boat.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bulbous...If the boat shows no flexing around the mast step (cracking) and is as solid as you think it is, sounds like a pretty good deal to me. The sea trial will be more telling and if you have a friend that is an experienced sailor, take him/her along as well.

Trailer sailors sometimes get used less often, so even though it's a '75 model, it may be 'younger' than some of the same age. Good luck.


----------



## MorganPaul (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are 2 Catalina 22 in my area.
It might help.

Good luck

Catalina 22

Catalina 22


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree it looks OK. Do not worry too much about the gelcoat. I think lots boats get painted when just a few hours with rubbing compound and a coat of wax will make even chalky gelcoat come back nicely. There are some posts on this site that go into that process in SCARY detail. I also note the trailer looks much better than average for a trailer sailer, at least in my area. Most included with boats of this age are rusted heaps. It looks like you could be on the water with just some elbow grease and bottom paint, and a motor depending on your needs.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice boat and looks like a good deal. As suggested look at the mast step and the area it sits. Also the pivot pin and cable Assembly for the swing keel. These aren't deal breakers but something to be aware of. My Catalina 22 (wing keel) was my first mono after moving up from beach cats. I had a 6hp two stoke and it pushed fine.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I owned a C22 and there is a good reason you are able to find them, they built 15,000!! Looking at the keel on a boat of that age it looks like the boat didn't spend a lot of time in the water. Those keels can really rust away! Take a close look at where the compression post under the mast sits on top of the keel trunk. Early C22s did not have enough glass in the top of the keel trunk and the compression post would push right into it. Fairly easy to fix though. Also take a look under the cockpit by the winch. Look at the valve on the thru-hull pipe stub for the cockpit drains. I turned the valve on mine about 1 turn loose, and it fell off in my hand! That nipple is just glassed into the hull and many of them screw right out. Look at the chainplates holding the stays. The older ones used to break off, much better ones are available. Also look at the stemhead the forestay is attached to. These had a bad habit of pulling out too. Again not a big deal to fix. The attachment point for the trailer winch is a weak area too. Water splashes against it when sailing so if it is loose, you get water inside. In the seat lockers on both sides they used plywood coring in the hull. Bad idea, and many boats had that stuff get soggy and delaminate. It is stiffening for the hull and again, not a terribly big deal to fix.

The name to know is Catalina Direct. They have an incredible catalog of parts for the C22. If you want to turn this boat into a pocket yacht, these guys have everything you could possibly dream of!

Good Luck,

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## escapaide (Jun 6, 2008)

In addition to Catalina Direct you should check out Chip Ahoy's Web page, the owner has posted his restoration project of a 1974 Catalina 22 and has alot of information on the projects. "Chip Ahoy" Homeport


----------



## bulboushead (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies, I really appreciate it.

I am taking the boat out with the owner this Saturday for a sail to see how it goes on the water. I'm trying to 'hire' someone to come with who knows more about C22's than I do by bribing them with free food. If that doesn't work out I've favorited a few sites on c22 inspection and will just go over it myself.

Also I love Chip Ahoy's page, tons of info and all of his cruising photos are inspiration to throw my money into a hole in the water.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

bulboushead-

I'd recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips* thread I started, as it will help you determine what issues the boat may have...


----------

